# Ens veim



## panjabigator

Us vull preguntar si feu servir sovint aquesta expressió.  L'altre dia vaig sentir(escoltar?) que aquesta expressió és un barbarisme i per tant s'ha d'evitar.  Què en penseu?

Un salut,

PG


----------



## RIU

Hola Panja, 

Suposo que et refereixes a _ens veiem_ l'equivalent al castellà _nos vemos_, com a despedida.

Ignoro si es un barbarisme o no, però mai m'ha agradat, i tant en català com en castellà, depenent de la confiança els contesto: _cert, si no tanques els ulls._ 

Si no hi ha gaire confiança o si impera la indiferència, la resposta és: _I si no que sigui per culpa teva._


----------



## Lohengrin

_Ens veiem_. 
Jo ho sento força sovint, com a comiat. No ho vaig servir, la veritat, però no hagués pensat que fos un barbarisme. 
(Per l'anglès _See you (later)_, potser? No ho sabia.)


----------



## panjabigator

Però què tal "fins aviat" o "fins desprès" per a dir "see you later."

Ens llegim (si no tanques els ulls!)


----------



## NoOrK

"See you later" o "See you soon". Two are correct.

See you soon !


----------



## tamen

panjabigator said:


> Us vull preguntar si feu servir sovint aquesta expressió.  L'altre dia vaig sentir(escoltar?) que aquesta expressió és un barbarisme i per tant s'ha d'evitar.  Què en penseu?
> 
> Un salut,
> 
> PG



Bona nit, panjabigator!

Allò que vas sentir (suposo que també ho vas escoltar, des del moment que ho recordes i reprodueixes, però com amb "veure" i "mirar", el que jo crec és que aquí el verb que correspon és "sentir" –i si cal, parlem-ne–) em sembla bastant justificat. 

Barbarisme, calc? El que juraria és que és una fórmula sense tradició. La més acostada potser seria "Ja ens veurem" o "A reveure" (aquesta última crec que bastant normal, com la primera, però en regressió).

Coincideixo amb en Riu en tot el que diu, i amb en Lohengrin, en el fet que sembla un calc cru de l'anglès, si bé no ens hauria entrat tan decididament si en castellà no fós normalíssim (però crec que igualment dubtós) "Nos vemos". Ens veiem "ara"; "ens veurem" en una altra ocasió, que és el que significa "later".

Finalment, "veim" sembla mallorquí. En l'estàndard general és "veiem".

Tot això dit salvant altres opinions, és clar.

A reveure o a rellegir.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A Mallorca se sent moltíssim "Mos veim" o "Mos xerram". A l'Alguer, per exemple, "a reveure" és "a mos veure"...


----------



## Lumia

Personalment cada vegada que sento algú que diu "Ens veiem" com a fórmula de comiat em vénen ganes de preguntar-li "Quan?", perquè és com si s'hagués deixat la frase a mitges ("Ens veiem el dijous a classe de natació", per exemple). 

En català em temo que l'ús del present d'indicatiu amb valor de futur necessita l'expressió d'un moment concret: "demà en parlem ", "diumenge tenim partit d'hoquei", "divendres vaig a Dublín"... No se m'acut cap situació en la qual pugui usar el present d'indicatiu amb valor de futur sense l'expressió temporal concreta i sense un cert matís de compromís; em sonen coixes. Potser algú té un exemple que em demostra que realment sí que pot funcionar, però fa estona que hi penso i no en trobo cap.

Ara, com a comiat, pitjor que l'expressió "Ens veiem" és "Ens parlem", perquè _parlar-se_ és tenir tracte d'amistat (de fet, el més normal és usar aquest verb en negatiu, _no parlar-se_, per indicar l'enemistat de dues persones).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lumia said:


> Ara, com a comiat, pitjor que l'expressió "Ens veiem" és "Ens parlem", perquè _parlar-se_ és tenir tracte d'amistat (de fet, el més normal és usar aquest verb en negatiu, _no parlar-se_, per indicar l'enemistat de dues persones).


 
_Ens parlem_, pel que fa a mi, "mai sentito". En canvi, _mos xerram_ ho he escoltat reiteradament a les illes i ho comentava a l'amic Panjabigator a tall de curiositat.


----------



## tamen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> _Ens parlem_, pel que fa a mi, "mai sentito". En canvi, _mos xerram_ ho he escoltat reiteradament a les illes i ho comentava a l'amic Panjabigator a tall de curiositat.





Bon dia, Traductora.

Crec que tan disbarat ens "ens veiem" com "mos veim" amb el valor que aquí tractem. Ja no entro en el "mos xerram".

Potser el pintoresquisme amb què sovint els catalans tendim a veure els balears ens fa pensar que de fet sí que parlen una altra cosa i que tenen més  "peculiaritats" que les pròpies de la morfologia i un lèxic més ric.

Crec que en aquest cas el que has *sentit *(jo no diria "escoltat": tu mateixa dius "mai sentito"!!), "mos veim", no és justificació ni per a mallorquins, menorquins eivisssencs, catalans, algueresos, valencians o catalans.

Però, com he dit en algun altre missatge, tot això va sense condemnes explícites i directes


----------

